
Police searches offices and apartments of Adblock Plus (Founders and/or Employees) - alexhektor
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FAdblock-Plus-Durchsuchungen-bei-Eyeo-3609507.html
======
alexhektor
tl;dr: \- Axel Springer (huge german publisher) has an ongoing legal battle
with them over copyright infringement \- Springer accuses Eyeo of making false
statements in court \- public prosecutor is investing

